# Two Red Import Momma = nice little cuties!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Both of my reds were kept together during their gestation and are now raising their broods together! They have nine little cuties and are doing a great job so far. I am very very pleased. The last batch of reds were eaten on day one, so this is huge for me! Two more not seen were fostered. One additional red and one additional agouti. Soooo the count is 9 reds and 2 agouti. I will update as they grow! 
(oh and for those of you who complained in a former post that my mice don't have bedding material...let me assure you that they had a huge pile of tissue...on top! LOL! Now what good that did them for having a soft bed, I have no clue...but their you have it. I promise I don't neglect my mice by making them have babies on bare aspen.)


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG i absolutly love that color she is litterally the most beautiful mouse i have ever seen. I think im in love lol jk. she looks fat for just having a litter. She must be tookin good care of during pregnancy. I set this as my back ground for my computer if thats alright with you. I just love ths picture.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

What a stunning colour she is.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Both mom and pinkers look quite crummy*; round and plain beauties.

Quite impressive, really. Red can be such a variable color; I think I've gotten mine to where I want them, but these are very different in depth of color.

* colloquial for unadorned or simple feminine charm


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well everyone is one week old today. The reds in this double momma litter are doing well. I have one agouti...and 8 reds. A good mix of genders. I will only be keeping a few but I have definatly decided to keep one agouti and the other is going north to Stina. (one more red and agouti in the foster litter)

And speaking of the foster litter...here they are! I am going to cull a couple this weekend but I was waiting to see gender and who was merle. Looks like mom and dad were carrying pied. Surprise! Also in this litter is one blacktan baby and the red and agouti. Mom has been wonderful.


















That red appears darker...but it really is the same colors as the others. The lighting was not fantastic. Ah well.

I will update as they grow! Feel free to PM me as I wish to spread the reds around and I have a lot to spare this go round!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice color palette; these A^y meeces have amazing tiny eyes!

Think you can do something about that?

Just curious if you're planning for the long haul.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i like the red that appears a litle black but not. And when you cull do you feed to a snake or how do you cull them???


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The three bucks 








The whole lot...with faces skewed funny in the photo








One of the two agouti does!

And then my puzzle. He is not ticked that I can see...but is terribly dark! Much darker than his siblings. Is this normal in reds? What do you call this? Just a poor dark red?


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

The agouti looks very interesting i like that color


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Your Dark red looks like a cinnamon to me , they pop out in the UK lines quite a bit. There might be some lines were they are bred out but mine have it in. I think they are very attractive once they hit adult. The ticking will really show then.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is an update for the Cinnamon and one of the agouti girls. They are in the terrible flea stage so photos were tough.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I had a male baby that I thought was cinnimon when he was that age, and he is now looking much more like an agouti.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome pics. Congratulations on such beautiful mice.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Little cuties...









My wee red babies are growing up! And GOD I love the color on the agouti girls too! Both are just stunning. (the other one is not pictured) I am so happy they are both girls!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------

